# Organ Donor Lag



## yeeeargh (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi,

I've built an Organ Donor (https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/organdonor/) a few weeks back. There's quite a bit of lag even with the lag pot at minimum setting. I know that this is the case on the original too, but it would be handy to be able to reduce the lag to (more or less) zero. That way it should be sounding a bit more POGier.
Could this be done with minor tweaks to the firmware?
My EEPROM also has that slight volume drop as mentioned in this thread: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/organ-donor-volume-drop.25/. Is there a fix for this yet?
Haven't tried it yet, but I could figure out how to flash the EEPROM myself, if that helps.

Have a nice day and thanks for the help!


----------



## Robert (Sep 28, 2019)

The volume drop can be corrected...

The lag is just a side effect of the FV-1 pitch shifting algorithm, there's not much that can be done about that without drastically affecting the sound (in a negative way).

I suspect the "lag" control was just a way of turning a flaw into a feature.


----------

